# Herd Name



## WEPEEPS (Apr 1, 2011)

Picking a herd name is really difficult! Any suggestions? How did you pick your herd name? :?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

My herd name is in honor of a very special doe that I lost during a delivery.


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

I used the first initial of every member of our family. Carmal Farm

although I kind of like my user name pznivyfarm. Wish I had used that. Too late though, i already tattooed the babies.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

you can always change your herd name for next year.


----------



## WEPEEPS (Apr 1, 2011)

I haven't registered any of my babies yet, so I'm still picking. We named the farm after a special horse, a mare who passed at age 31--Maggie's Place but that is like 19 letters.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

actually its 14 letters and spaces


----------



## WEPEEPS (Apr 1, 2011)

HaH!! Not only can't I pick a simple name, I can't count either! :GAAH:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

do you have to register any kids this year? if not you have time to pick out a name that fits


----------



## WEPEEPS (Apr 1, 2011)

I think Namu is due in June, and Satin in August.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Could go with Mag's Pl. .. that's shorter..


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

I decided on my herd name because it was short, had meaning and wasn't solely connected to a specific location(in case we move, you never know)

I decided on a mix of our zodiac signs: Husband-Capricorn Mine-Gemini

It added up to CapriGem which is goat related, I think it is cute sounding too 

Good Luck on finding your herdname!


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

Well, we picked Eden Grove Ranch because this feels like paradise to me and we are surrounded by fruit and pecan trees.  But, I just picked our herd name for registration to be "EGR" like our tattoo so I didn't have to have "Eden Grove Ranch My Name is Way Too Long" for all the future kids. :laugh:


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

my herdname Silsean is from the name of one of the nearest Wicklow mountains to where the farm is 

LW


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

Note: I changed my own name. I dropped WEPEEPS and decided Randi is a good name. I've been using that one for about 57 years.

What do you think of the name"Pea Peeps"? When I got my first ND she was so small next to my standard goats and she was only about 5 months. The sound she made sounded like "peep peep" so we started to call her Peep Peep. When the rest of the herd was delivered we referred to them all as peep peeps. ADGA won't give me "Peep Peeps" so I think we will go with "Pea Peeps"

What do you think of it?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well it has meaning for you - so see if its available


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

In fact, I called ADGA and they say it is available, but does it sound stupid?


----------



## GoatJoy (Aug 9, 2010)

Randi said:


> Note: I changed my own name. I dropped WEPEEPS and decided Randi is a good name. I've been using that one for about 57 years.
> 
> What do you think of the name"Pea Peeps"? When I got my first ND she was so small next to my standard goats and she was only about 5 months. The sound she made sounded like "peep peep" so we started to call her Peep Peep. When the rest of the herd was delivered we referred to them all as peep peeps. ADGA won't give me "Peep Peeps" so I think we will go with "Pea Peeps"
> 
> What do you think of it?


 onder: I like it, its cute and catchy!!


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

We have not registed w/the herd name yet--we will need to this fall (hopefully  but it will be Burns Branch Boers. Of course for the tatooing BBB Was gone and most of the others I would have taken as seconds so I had to fill out a form of "other" "other" options and I faxed it in last week  

Our name is related to were we live but Burns Branc and Boers just went so well together!


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

I like pea peeps--very cute and catchy!! :clap:


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm submitting Pea Peeps then. If that doesn't work I put down wee4goats for second choice. That is the name of the soap. I'll let you know when I get the papers back. ray:


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

I picked my herd name, Bodoway, because my husband is half Apache. Our other choice was Alonsi (German) since his other half is German, and Bodoway was the one ADGA let us have. It means fair/noble from what I understand. It also sounds kinda cool. Has absolutely no connection to our tattoo, though...we got CF7.


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

In the Lenape language Bodaway means firestarter. I have a "brother" named Bodaway.


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

My hubby picked our name. When I first started with Borzoi (Russian Wolfhounds) we used the name Krasavitsa (means beatiful face in Russian) for our dogs. As time went on and we branched out into other areas I wanted a new name that I could use for everything I might want to do in the future, was short and that was not tied to a location, since we know we will be moving. After weeks of playing around with various names, he came up with HiNote. I LOVE it  now we just need a logo :laugh: 

Margaret
HiNote in Winnie, TX


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

I think my avatar will be our logo. That is Mirrie--the original pea peep. The first time I went to the breeder this little goat followed me everywhere I went. When I sat down she jumped right into my lap. Finally I said "This little girl wants to go home with me. Toss her in the truck." She is still following me everywhere, loves company and road trips. And she looks great in her hat.


----------



## Sans Gene Goats (Jul 2, 2010)

Randi said:


> I think my avatar will be our logo. That is Mirrie--the original pea peep. The first time I went to the breeder this little goat followed me everywhere I went. When I sat down she jumped right into my lap. Finally I said "This little girl wants to go home with me. Toss her in the truck." She is still following me everywhere, loves company and road trips. And she looks great in her hat.


How adorable is that? Of course she had to come home with you!  
I think Pea Peeps is a great herd name.

There's a bit of a story to my herd name Sans Gene. In my family history, my mother's side is related to the Duke and Duchess of Danzig, from Napoleon's court (our one and only claim to fame). Now, the duke was a soldier who worked his way up the ranks to general. He was elevated to nobility when Napoleon became emperor.The duke's wife, Catherine, had been a washing woman all her life (remember, he started out a soldier), and was known as a plain-spoken woman. She saw no reason to "take on airs" after becoming a duchess. She rather shocked the court with her plain-spoken ways, and was nicknamed "madame Sans Gene" - loosely translating to "the cheeky one". After her death a play was written about her - and a novel, opera, and films have since been based on the play. One of my fore-grandmother's was her niece, named Marguerite (Marguerite attended to Empress Josephine, who gifted Marguerite some jewelry which is still in the family).

So, since goats pretty much are gonna be who they are and don't care who YOU think you are, and I love that little bit of family lore, I thought Sans Gene was just right. Even though I don't speak a lick of French - had to use Google translator to learn how to pronounce it :laugh:


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

> So, since goats pretty much are gonna be who they are and don't care who YOU think you are, and I love that little bit of family lore, I thought Sans Gene was just right.


I love your story and will likely read the book. What a wonderful herd name :thumb:


----------



## GoatGirlMO (Aug 13, 2010)

For some reason, my family tends to use a lot of Greek words for naming things. We used the Greek word for goat kid-- "Eriphos" for our farm name. It's different and while most people mis-pronounce it or mispell it, it's definitely ours!


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

I think the most important is the meaning it has for you. Secondly is that it not be tied to physical location.

I chose mine because loosely it means my dream in French... So "my dream farm".


----------



## Sans Gene Goats (Jul 2, 2010)

Randi said:


> [quote}
> 
> I love your story and will likely read the book. What a wonderful herd name :thumb:


aw shucks ... thanks 

This is a great thread - I'm really enjoying everyone's stories!


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

It's official. I got the letter from ADGA today. Pea Peeps!! I like it. :thumb:


----------



## Trip Trap Mountain (May 1, 2011)

This is all so interesting! Our new pygmies are registered and if we go for it we will be breeding them this fall. All my ideas have been way too long I now realize. 15 characters is best? 

We have been calling our place Trip Trap Homestead for awhile. So it was between these 3:
Trip Trap Mountain (thus my log in name here)
Trip Trap Farm
Trip Trap Homestead

Do you think it will be hard to get? I bet others have used Trip Trap. We thought it was cute b/c we have so many kids. Feels like a little fairy tale petting zoo around here.


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

Trip Trap Goats?............or just TripTrap. That way you get your name and save lots of spaces for the goat names.


----------



## Trip Trap Mountain (May 1, 2011)

Right so the registered name could just be TripTrap but I could still market as Trip Trap Homestead or Mountain? Or would that be too confusing?


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

I don't think it would be confusing. For instance: TripTrap Joe Goat was born at Trip Trap Homestead. I like it!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Having your registered name a sort part of your farm or home name is a great idea to allow for longer goat names. Max letters allowed for AGS is 30 and you have to count the spaces. If you did TripTrap with no spaces it would only take up 8 well 9 with a space after it leaving plenty of name room. :thumbup:


----------

